# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Hotels

## ljbd

Lookin for a nice safe hotel ect for under a $100.00us with a pool in the montego area?

----------


## Winterpegger

I just asked the same question on a FB group and got these recommendations ....Toby's, Gloucestershire, Wexford appear to be the top contenders.

----------


## thetropicaltourist

> Lookin for a nice safe hotel ect for under a $100.00us with a pool in the montego area?


When are you going? During low season you can get the Holiday Inn Sunspree for about $150 a night and that is an all-inclusive, so while it wouldn't be under 100/night, it would include all meals and drinks...and it has a couple of great pools and a nice stretch of beach! And it has amazing jerk chicken!! Just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## Seveen

Royal Decameron - all inclusive on the Hip Strip
El Greco - this hotel is on the "top" road and has easy access to the Hip Street, Doctor's Cave Beach and Mobay in general 
Doctor's Cave Beach Resort - one of the first resorts in Mobay - across from the beach - right in the middle of things
Caribic House - on the strip - probably the most rustic

The Gloucester has been renovated with in the last year or so and is in a good location - although the rooms are small
The Holiday Inn Sunspree is "out there" and IMHO too packed with kids

Favorite eating spots (located near the hip strip)

The Pelican (breakfast, lunch and dinner) - tourists and locals 
Marguerites - excellent seafood $$$ romantic
The Native

If you stay at Gloriana or Montego Bay Club -- i suggest seeing your room before paying for it (wink wink)

----------


## negrilsand

The Gloriana is a creepy dive! You will be lucky to not be robbed there! I would never stay at the Gloucester, Doctor's Cave or the Caribic. El Greco is at top of the hill, inconvenient and tacky. Tobys is a better option if you pay $50 to $75. If you can get a good rate at Royal de Cameron, I would choose it above all the rest. Use it as a base and tour and dine out. You can have pizza delivered even. I would try to pay no more than about $180 per couple. When you figure in some meals and drinks even if you go elsewhere some, you will still be okay. Watch your valuables where ever you stay. I love Jamaica and Jamaicans , but they will steal whatever is not nailed down. Thirty five years on the island.

----------

